# Rosie and Chester...



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

...are off to the rescue centre tomorrow 

Don't worry, it's not a permanent stay, they are going to, hopefully, be bonded... so fingers and paws crossed it all goes well!

it will cost me almost £40 but I feel it would be better to do it this way with someone else rather than me worrying and panicking


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohh good luck Rosie and Chester :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Will keep my fingers crossed for you

Piccies when you can x :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww good luck :thumbup: it'd be nice to see pics of them snuggled or playing together afterwards


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooo thats good news!! Its def worth it, its horrible watching them going through the motions of the bonding process. 

Let us know how they get on and post pics when they are back!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks  they are back Monday so all being well I get some piccies! I hope they get on, they are totally the opposite of each other!! Rosie is so messy and laid back, Chester isn't at all!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ock, that's brilliant, they're going to be Mr and Mrs soon.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wicked - good luck hun! My bonding didnt go very sucessful as 4 weeks later ive had to seperate them, i have got 2 very sure of themselves boys tho!! as they say boys will be boys!!

Im sure your two will be fine - mrs and mr forever x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

*fingers crossed* for the gorgeous pair 

*Heidi*


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Oooh hope it goes well - keep us posted. I wish I'd considered this option when I first got Rory as I never did manage to bond him with Rags


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

it'll be so good to see the happy couple! I dont blame u for using the rescue, its stressful work!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks guys! yeah I thought it would be quicker and more intense and the rescue centre get some money  I called yesterday and they said so far so good!!

Do you think they would share a litter tray or need their own ones??


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

depends how much space they have, I would start them off in your kitchen or half the kitchen give it a good scrub put some vinegar down too and a few old towels or carpet the lino floors should also deter any serious fights. I would imagine chesters sofa and sofa burrow will need blocking off and anything else they consider theirs lol.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> depends how much space they have, I would start them off in your kitchen or half the kitchen give it a good scrub put some vinegar down too and a few old towels or carpet the lino floors should also deter any serious fights. I would imagine chesters sofa and sofa burrow will need blocking off and anything else they consider theirs lol.


Oddly enough, the first thing I did was give downstairs a huge clean up!! and yes, Chesters burrow will be a thing of the past soon.. I'm re-upholstering it (or trying to) as when Rosie has been in there, she is actually worse and starts to dig at it, at least Chester just sits in it!!

Its the food Im woriied about, Rosie nails all her pellets first thing were as Chester has a delicate nibble and saves some for later.. Rosie will track it down and eat the lot!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol i was worried about feeding too Miffy was such a gobbler it put me off getting a bigger rabbit as a partner.. but it now seems about even sometimes 1 will want to eat all the veg and the other all the pellets and then the next night they'll both be eating from the same bowel. neither 1 looks thin or is bullied so i think u just have to keep an eye on them


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

We were meant to get them today but I called up and they still are not bonded as Chester keeps pulling at Rosies fur  I have decided to leave them there until Thursday.. not sure what I will do if they are not bonded by then


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww, I'm sure he will settle down and stop pulling her fur soon 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sending calming vibes to Chester in the hope he will stop pulling her fur. Boy, I must have lucked out with my two. One half day and they were bonded - there was some thumping with Amos when Pickles came near him - but the soon ended. Hope your two are soon bonded. x


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

dont worry hun, this is peretty normal, its just little rosie showing her domenance and telling chester that shes the lady in charge lol x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

aw thanks.. I hope it stops.. I did call and tell them that Chester understands the command 'no' :nono: and if you put your index finger on the bridge of his nose with a little pressure until nhe calms it does (hopefully) work.. that's how we got him to stop nipping everyone.. He is an intelligent bunny and is whistle trained too.. unlike Rosie who is very dim bless her 

Thanks Lollie, it is actually Chester doing the nipping, Rosie is so laid back and has never bit anyone, you can do anything to her and she just doesn't care at all.. she is a rabbit angel! (if she was not so messy!!)


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

again, today, Chester is still pulling at Rosies fur  I can't see this happeneing..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwww i am still keeping my fingers crossed for you 

I am sure they will work out their differences


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> again, today, Chester is still pulling at Rosies fur  I can't see this happeneing..


When i looked into bonding Rags and Rory i did read a lot of info about when a rabbit is pulling fur to just leave them alone until they stop it - unless it gets too bad of course.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> When i looked into bonding Rags and Rory i did read a lot of info about when a rabbit is pulling fur to just leave them alone until they stop it - unless it gets too bad of course.


well we tried when they were put in the bathroom together but Rosie one day ran to me for protection and I felt so guilty... that's why they are at a the rescue lol


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> well we tried when they were put in the bathroom together but Rosie one day ran to me for protection and I felt so guilty... that's why they are at a the rescue lol


Hmm, I know how you feel but sometimes they only way forward is to grin and bear it - still, i'm sue the rescue ppl know what they are doing  hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Called today and there is a slight improvement in Chesters behaviour... we were meant to collect them tomorrow but I have decided that if he is showing better signs today, to give them a few extra days....


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Called today and there is a slight improvement in Chesters behaviour... we were meant to collect them tomorrow but I have decided that if he is showing better signs today, to give them a few extra days....


Definitely a good idea - it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

good idea  at least he is settling a bit 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

the price has gone from 30 to almost 100.... and Im strarting to really miss them :crying: so I hope it works


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry, im so easly confused these days!! lol!!

I went down the garden yesterday to find that my two boys (mike and dave) had pulled load of fur out eachother. :-S maybe they where having a little lovers tiff as this is the first time for a good while. there ok now tho... thank god. 

Hows chester doing now the little rascal x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> Sorry, im so easly confused these days!! lol!!
> 
> I went down the garden yesterday to find that my two boys (mike and dave) had pulled load of fur out eachother. :-S maybe they where having a little lovers tiff as this is the first time for a good while. there ok now tho... thank god.
> 
> Hows chester doing now the little rascal x


just called (taken an hour to get through!) more of an improvement, Chester seems to be settling down..


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> just called (taken an hour to get through!) more of an improvement, Chester seems to be settling down..


Ah that's good - do you know when you'll be getting them back?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Tink, just catching up with this thread. Bet your glad the rescue are doing it for you if its not straightforward- its horrible to watch them having a go at each other. It took Aland and Lottie a good two days to stop fighting and even longer to start gromming each other. I promise though it'll all be worth it in the end 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> Ah that's good - do you know when you'll be getting them back?


Sunday now... the cost is rising 



AmyCruick said:


> Hey Tink, just catching up with this thread. Bet your glad the rescue are doing it for you if its not straightforward- its horrible to watch them having a go at each other. It took Aland and Lottie a good two days to stop fighting and even longer to start gromming each other. I promise though it'll all be worth it in the end
> 
> Keep us updated!


thanks Amy.. can't really see it happening if Im honest, it's been a week now... I just called up and yesterdays good spell hasn't lasted, they have been put together today and Chester has bit her back and hold her down  they assured me she is not hurt but she was very frightened...

I don't know what to do now, we can't have them both inside the house


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Sunday now... the cost is rising
> 
> thanks Amy.. can't really see it happening if Im honest, it's been a week now... I just called up and yesterdays good spell hasn't lasted, they have been put together today and Chester has bit her back and hold her down  they assured me she is not hurt but she was very frightened...
> 
> I don't know what to do now, we can't have them both inside the house


is there a reason why they cant be outdoor bunnies?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> is there a reason why they cant be outdoor bunnies?


the man next door feeds the foxes, they wouldn't last a night  the bloody thing dug Pepsi up so I woulnd't dare put them out.. I'd hate the lack of attention they would get as well, when I go back to uni in Sept it will drop massivly hence why they are inside, I can work away and they can still come get their rubs and loves.. We are used to having them inside. Really miss not having them now..

It's actually really upset me that Chester has frightened her, tempted to call back and ask them to just leave it now


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> the man next door feeds the foxes, they wouldn't last a night  the bloody thing dug Pepsi up so I woulnd't dare put them out.. I'd hate the lack of attention they would get as well, when I go back to uni in Sept it will drop massivly hence why they are inside, I can work away and they can still come get their rubs and loves.. We are used to having them inside. Really miss not having them now..
> 
> It's actually really upset me that Chester has frightened her, tempted to call back and ask them to just leave it now


 you have tried. They will be missing their mummy now too  maybe theres a way you can have them both inside without them being together? Where do they live atm? x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> you have tried. They will be missing their mummy now too  maybe theres a way you can have them both inside without them being together? Where do they live atm? x


I live in a two up two down type house, Chester has the front room, Rosie the kitchen and a fence in the doorway splits them, we can't go on like it though as everyone has to step over the fence and Rosie doesn't get the fuss she deserves in the evenings with her being in the kitchen.. DD's room is a no go, as is mine due to wires leaving only the bathroom..

just been discussing it with OH.. the choices are to put one outside and hope the fox stays away (I don't think this could happen as I'd never sleep or forgive myself if one got taken) or let go of Chester :crying:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what techniques are the rescue centre using? 

I tried every thing with Miffy and George and the only thing that worked was a shampoo and then a long car ride, after that I left them in the dog crate and very gradually increased their bathroom space. any sign of humpage/ aggression then they got a No and a squirt. I took them on 3 rides the first day and 1 a day for the next few days. they are fine now a very happy couple. however before they would box eachother and grab eachothers scruffs it was horrible.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I live in a two up two down type house, Chester has the front room, Rosie the kitchen and a fence in the doorway splits them, we can't go on like it though as everyone has to step over the fence and Rosie doesn't get the fuss she deserves in the evenings with her being in the kitchen.. DD's room is a no go, as is mine due to wires leaving only the bathroom..
> 
> just been discussing it with OH.. the choices are to put one outside and hope the fox stays away (I don't think this could happen as I'd never sleep or forgive myself if one got taken) or let go of Chester :crying:


:frown: how much room have they got in the rescue when their being bonded? have they got a big area so they can move out the way if they get bored of the other? if they are in a cage in the rescue they might act different if they are living in a bigger space?

Where do u live?  x


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> what techniques are the rescue centre using?
> 
> I tried every thing with Miffy and George and the only thing that worked was a shampoo and then a long car ride, after that I left them in the dog crate and very gradually increased their bathroom space. any sign of humpage/ aggression then they got a No and a squirt. I took them on 3 rides the first day and 1 a day for the next few days. they are fine now a very happy couple. however before they would box eachother and grab eachothers scruffs it was horrible.


I have read that the above technique works V well for bonding bunnies - have you got the facility to take them on a car ride?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> what techniques are the rescue centre using?





Paws&Claws said:


> :frown: how much room have they got in the rescue when their being bonded? have they got a big area so they can move out the way if they get bored of the other? if they are in a cage in the rescue they might act different if they are living in a bigger space?
> 
> Where do u live?  x


The centre have them in an indoor run, area of about 7ft x 5ft, with a smaller cage inside it that one goes in and they rotate them then once a day put them together in the larger cage and are supervised... Im in the North Staffs/Stoke area...



Zippstar said:


> I have read that the above technique works V well for bonding bunnies - have you got the facility to take them on a car ride?


I do yes, however shampooing Chester is not really and option lol...it's worth a try though.. I think that will be our last attempt really as it is unfair to subject Rosie to Chesters attitude, makes me feel bad as she has, before now, ran to me for protection from him and that makes me feel so guilty


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I do yes, however shampooing Chester is not really and option lol...it's worth a try though.. I think that will be our last attempt really as it is unfair to subject Rosie to Chesters attitude, makes me feel bad as she has, before now, ran to me for protection from him and that makes me feel so guilty


Ah! is he a bit of a, err, stroppy bun?! the thing is, i think you have to harden your heart to get them over this bit - not that i can talk because i didnt ever get Rory & Rags bonded before he died (for which im actually grateful now because otherwise she would be missing him much more than she is i think). Could you 'wrap him' and then bath him perhaps?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i just brought the jonsons small animal dry shampoo, had a fruity smell about it, thought it might take away any sents they associate with hating each other. 

are they telling chester off when he does mount? or spraying him?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm not sure they did either... he has come home looking very slim and his coat looks awful.. not sure what they have done to him to be honest...

well they are back, I'm £90 lighter and the fence has made a re-appearence


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They charged you £90 and they have sent him back like that, not bonded! Hmmm, doesnt seem quite right there.

*Heidi*


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I'm not sure they did either... he has come home looking very slim and his coat looks awful.. not sure what they have done to him to be honest...
> 
> well they are back, I'm £90 lighter and the fence has made a re-appearence


Hmm, I think you need to make a complaint if he hasnt been fed right, he looks in a state and the buns still aren't bonded. Also, definitely try the techniques mentioned on here....


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

My OH (the driver) wont, he says it's just too muh for Rosie now  which I can see to be honest, she has come home very jumpy..

Chester is not really eating.. his poos are very small, he has not touched his pellets this morning, neither has Rosie and normally she wolfs them down...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> My OH (the driver) wont, he says it's just too muh for Rosie now  which I can see to be honest, she has come home very jumpy..
> 
> Chester is not really eating.. his poos are very small, he has not touched his pellets this morning, neither has Rosie and normally she wolfs them down...


Awww hun (hugs)

It really doesnt sound right hun. What a rip off 

Leave them a few weeks to settle down and then try again. Its a shame i am not close to you or i would do it for you


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Awww hun (hugs)
> 
> It really doesnt sound right hun. What a rip off
> 
> Leave them a few weeks to settle down and then try again. Its a shame i am not close to you or i would do it for you


arr thanks  we have tried ourselves quite a few times.. last night they sat at the fence next to each other, just lying there...

The rescue was about £8 a day, thy were meant to be there for 4 days, they said it had potential so I said leave it til the Thursday, then on the Wed they said it was looking good so we agreed to collect Sunday, but on the Fri Chester had pinned her down.. I called on the sat and they said no improvement.. but we couldn't get them til yesterday


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> The rescue was about £8 a day, thy were meant to be there for 4 days, they said it had potential so I said leave it til the Thursday, then on the Wed they said it was looking good so we agreed to collect Sunday, but on the Fri Chester had pinned her down.. I called on the sat and they said no improvement.. but we couldn't get them til yesterday


Thats disgusting 
If it was looking good then they must have done something to upset them. Did they keep taking them apart or did they leave them together if they were getting on?
Just thinking that if they did seperate them and try them again in the same place as they tried them the day before then its no longer neutral territory and could cause the fights

If you still want to have another go with them hun i will help if you like. Or like i said in a pm, i could give him a home if need be


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thats disgusting
> If it was looking good then they must have done something to upset them. Did they keep taking them apart or did they leave them together if they were getting on?
> Just thinking that if they did seperate them and try them again in the same place as they tried them the day before then its no longer neutral territory and could cause the fights
> 
> If you still want to have another go with them hun i will help if you like. Or like i said in a pm, i could give him a home if need be


It was an indoor run/kennel type thing with a smaller cage inside it.. They were in a different one when we picked them up so they must have been moving them along the runs.. they had water and loads of hay, Rosie is fine it's just Chester for some reason.. We tried bonding them in the bathroom so many times.. we were tempted to try another room but they are too big and it was a bit worrying!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> It was an indoor run/kennel type thing with a smaller cage inside it.. They were in a different one when we picked them up so they must have been moving them along the runs.. they had water and loads of hay, Rosie is fine it's just Chester for some reason.. We tried bonding them in the bathroom so many times.. we were tempted to try another room but they are too big and it was a bit worrying!


They may have been able to smell that they have been there before tho. Even further along the pens as its still the same room really.

Do you still want to try him or would you still like me to take him?
I could take them both if you want and try the bonding here. Its up to you hun xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> They may have been able to smell that they have been there before tho. Even further along the pens as its still the same room really.
> 
> Do you still want to try him or would you still like me to take him?
> I could take them both if you want and try the bonding here. Its up to you hun xx


I shall speak to OH and PM you hun.. thanks  xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I shall speak to OH and PM you hun.. thanks  xx


Ooops, i wasnt meant to write it on here :blushing:

I was going to pm that to you :blushing:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Ooops, i wasnt meant to write it on here :blushing:
> 
> I was going to pm that to you :blushing:


lol!! you narna!! :lol: he is coming home at lunch time so I shall have a chat to him and get back to you


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> lol!! you narna!! :lol: he is coming home at lunch time so I shall have a chat to him and get back to you


Ok hun x

Gonna go do the shopping in a min. I ran out of spring greens and i am getting very dirty looks :lol:

Talk to you later x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Ok hun x
> 
> Gonna go do the shopping in a min. I ran out of spring greens and i am getting very dirty looks :lol:
> 
> Talk to you later x


lol!! naughty :nono: x


----------

